# 2011 Secteur Comp or Elite?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Will be riding both on Thursday, but what say you all about the relative differences between _this_...










...and _this_...










The +$200 difference for the Comp seems to cover better aluminum frame, carbon seat stays, and 105 vs Apex componentry. Worth the $$$?

Appreciate any thoughts, insights, opinions - thanks!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

The biggest difference you would notice is the shifting, test ride both and see what you like better?


----------

